# staying after Bunac/tourist visa



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi I am just wondering is it possible to stay in canada once my Bunac visa expires on a tourist visa. Or do I need to return to the UK as soon as my visa ends?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> Hi I am just wondering is it possible to stay in canada once my Bunac visa expires on a tourist visa. Or do I need to return to the UK as soon as my visa ends?


You can stay as a visitor for 6 months but you will not be allowed to work.


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You can stay as a visitor for 6 months but you will not be allowed to work.


Thanks Auld yin, do I need to return to Uk then fly back out to activate my tourist visa or can I simply continue it on from the end of my bunac visa. I am just looking to stay an extra 7 weeks, as my girlfriend visa ends 2 months after mine.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> Thanks Auld yin, do I need to return to Uk then fly back out to activate my tourist visa or can I simply continue it on from the end of my bunac visa. I am just looking to stay an extra 7 weeks, as my girlfriend visa ends 2 months after mine.


No, you probably would be best to cross over into USA then re-enter Canada requesting a vacation visa.


----------

